# Formatage Mac pro g5 impossible



## Garam (26 Novembre 2010)

Bjr,
Je viens de récupérer un Mac pro g5. Il n'était pas formaté, alors j'ai voulu le faire seulement cest impossible. J'ai bien redémarré sur le disque d'instal, les premières étapes normales mais au moment de sélectionner le DD ça coince. Il est marqué qu'il faut un minimum de 10Go pour faire l'installation, qu'il n'y a pas assez de place sur le DD. Mais sous le DD il ya noté 648Go d'espace libre!?
Qu'est-ce que je dois faire?
Est-ce que tout le système est effacé?
Et si non, comment je peux faire pour redémarrer sur le DD et non le CD?

HELP, HELP...!


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2010)

Quand tu démarre sur le Dvd, tu vas dans outils, ou utilitaires, je ne sais plus.
Ensuite tu formate ton disque en Hfs+ (Mac Os étendu, journalisé ou non, pas d'importance)
Ensuite, tu devrais pouvoir faire ton installation.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Quand tu démarre sur le Dvd, tu vas dans outils, ou utilitaires, je ne sais plus.
> Ensuite tu formate ton disque en Hfs+ (Mac Os étendu, journalisé ou non, pas d'importance)
> Ensuite, tu devrais pouvoir faire ton installation.




Mac Os étendu ...> ben si cela à son importance


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2010)

Journalisé ou non, pas d'importance.
Mais Hfs+
C'est mieux ?


----------

